# Stradic Ci4 Line Propulsion doo da, any good?



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey all,

My main fishing unfortunately is now land based, and I'm a fan of my stradic, however I would like to get better casting distances and stop myself getting loops falling off the spool, now, I'm not sure about the loops, it might be spooled too close to the edge, but wondering if the line propulsion does in fact assist with casting distance? Searched for previous threads but couldn't find anything specific (doesn't mean its not there though!)

Thanks!


----------



## Chamelion (Jan 14, 2011)

Having used many reels with and without 'line propulsion' I can confidently say that yes it does make a difference. The difference though isn't ground breaking, so I wouldn't make a purchase based solely on that 'feature'.

I should clarify, I find that casting distance is improved a little. "Wind" knots tend to be no better no worse. It'll probably depend on what line you're using...


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

i'd address the line loops first then figure out the difference in casting distance. also have a look at your technique also(not a criticism just a possible cause) what size stradic? the bigger the spool the further you should be able to cast, dependant on the weights your casting. goodluck with it and let us know how ya go. cheers dan


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I have three stradics ci4's and they are a great reel, does the line system make a difference not sure I can cast them with the same line weight further than my stradic FI's but no where near as far as my steez, but the steez is worth double the price so it should be better.

For the price they are a really good real and well worth the money and there also very hardy for yak fishing.

Cheers Dave


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks guys.

I tend to have more problems with getting loops coming off the spool with new line (no matter how its wound on), and when the spool is fairly full. I usually wind it on so its wound on the same way it is on the original line spool (Maxima Perfexion usually), and its a 1000 stradic looking to replace with same. Shame they don't do a tad bigger at 1500 though, would be a lot more useful.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

On this same subject, it seems the Ci4's are a lot lighter than the standard Stradic equivalents, so I was thinking of getting the 2500 so I have a really good reel that is a bit more practical that I can chuck some heavier line on too, but wondering if there is any disadvantage in the bigger one to chuck lighter SP's around?


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

The loops coming off your reel are more than likely line related.

Monofilament lines can certainly form loops when used on such small reels like a stradic ci4 1000.
To avoid this there are really only 2 options.

You can choose a very supple mono or flourocarbon line, so that it wont be inclined to be springy when layed on the spool. I like sunline fc sniper for this and haven't had any issues with it. or
You can use a braided line with mono or flouro leader.

What strength line are you using? If you are using monofilament line rated at over 4 lb i think you will continue to have problems with loops on the 1000 size reel.

Line propulsion???? 
Well casting distance has so many variables, line size, line type, reel size, rod length, rod guide spacings, rod guide sizes, rod action, wind, lure weight, lure aerodynamics, bait being used etc etc. Don't worry too much about terms used to sell the product. If you are buying a quailty reel from one of the big players it will cast well.

The stradic is a good reel, put it on a balanced rod with some good line and it will cast a mile.

Whether a 1000 or 2500 will be better will depend on what you want to do.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Blueyak, thanks for your reply too.

Generally 4/6lb mono on the 1000, and yes, I seem to have only had problems with this small reel as its the smallest I've got.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, its done, I have now ordered a Stradic Ci4 3000 size - which isn't as big as you might think. Its the same reel size as the 2500 but with a DEEPER spool (not bigger though apparently), and only 5g heavier than the 2500 - which still puts it about the same weight as a Stradic FI 1000 and I think makes it an even more practical reel than the 2500. If its not suitable when I get it, I'll just resell, can't go wrong for $198 delivered from Australian retailer.


----------

